

Show HN: Chat SDK for your mobile app - andwang
http://www.chatterkit.com

======
munkay
Looks pretty sweet. What are you using for the message transport? Any
persistance of messages? What's the typical end-to-end message delivery time?
Is there a presence indicator?

~~~
andwang
XMPP. Yes to persistence, but not in v1. Yes to presence indicator.

------
AnthonyBongers
This looks like a great library!

Just signed up for the beta. I'm assuming it will be sold for a fixed price
once it's out of beta? Any plans for other platforms later on?

~~~
andwang
It will be iOS and Android for now, but we are adding Windows Phone/8 support
if there is enough demand.

